# Need to Rent a Commercial/Catering Kitchen in CA/AZ



## note2note (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a part-time/hourly commercial or catering kitchen to rent/share in California and Arizona. I do a lot of on site catering but need a kitchen for special events that wont allow me to cook on site. I am new to the Phoenix area in Arizona and will consider surrounding areas like Scottdale, Tempe and Mesa. I am also looking in Los Angels County area and Riverside and San Bernadino county areas in California. We are mostly busy on weekends and would not need a lot of space, just a nice place to safely cook food.

Thanks,

Pualani


----------



## tpsargent (May 16, 2007)

G'day and Good Cooking,

You're Cooking Now, Inc. is the professional kitchen rental facility in Pasadena, CA. Check out the location on something like mapquest at 169 Waverly Drive in Pasadena, CA 91105 to see the easy access to the freeways and proximity to L.A. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected], and to check out the (still under construction) website at index. I think this venue will fill your requirements.

:beer: 
T. Patrick Sargent
You're Cooking Now, Inc.


----------

